# Triangular Shaped Router Table w/ 3 Routers



## awh (Mar 3, 2006)

I seem to remember someone here made one of these, maybe about a year ago... a search of the site didn’t turn it up. Anyone remember seeing it?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tony

Yes I do , it was great setup with all the routers around the table top...with door under each router..a white cabinet if I recall...

If you want to see a snapshot of it just ask..and I will try and find it...
I think it was NewMontanaWorkshop, Registered User that made it.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Nope, sorry -- it wasn't me.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Think this might be the item your referring to though.

http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/2542-hd3drouter-table-complete.html


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

NewMontanaWorkshop said:


> Nope, sorry -- it wasn't me.


Glad to see you're still around Stan. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Dr.Zook said:


> Glad to see you're still around Stan. Don't be a stranger.


heh, I'm still around Dave. Not quite as active as in the past, but still check in on occasion. Busy right now setting up a couple of the new Craftsman 17543 dual-base kits.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm disappointed in you Bj., a great looking machine like that and you haven't made one!
No excuses please.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

All I can say is this ▼ dated 2-16-2007 on the forum

==========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj., have you actually made that monster of a machine?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Not yet, I have all the round base plates made but it got pushed to the back ground when someone showed me how to make and use the Ski jig.. 


But some day I will make the cabinet and the top to get some more room in the shop..looks like this will be winter....project.... 

=============




harrysin said:


> Bj., have you actually made that monster of a machine?


----------



## awh (Mar 3, 2006)

NewMontanaWorkshop said:


> Think this might be the item your referring to though.
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/2542-hd3drouter-table-complete.html


Yep, that's it! Thanks for the help, everyone... I was trying to not have to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Can someone tell me the advantage of having a table with 3 routers? You still have to change the bits and go through the set up.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rmaxa

Here's just one of many,,,making cabinets,, the door frames,the panels for the door frames,the case work...

==========




rmaxa said:


> Can someone tell me the advantage of having a table with 3 routers? You still have to change the bits and go through the set up.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

I think I understand that you can set up three stations. I guess my question is more from the standpoint of does it make that big a difference?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rolf

I have 4 standard router tables , I set each one up for one job when I'm making cabinets, it saves me many hours of work,,, not to take about the chance of making fire wood ever time I need to switch the bit over to a new one..and rework the setup,,, sometimes I will make a error and need to go back and make just one more door or just resize one...it takes almost as much time to make one door as it will take to make 8 at one time...when all the tables are setup to run...

Big difference 


==========







rmaxa said:


> I think I understand that you can set up three stations. I guess my question is more from the standpoint of does it make that big a difference?


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks BJ that helps, I haven't done any really big projects at this point. That's why I didn't understand.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

" Not yet, I have all the round base plates made but it got pushed to the back ground when someone showed me how to make and use the the Ski jig.."

Tom and I offer you our most profound apologies Bj. (we don't really, but it sounds good)


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Three router table for production runs.*



rmaxa said:


> Can someone tell me the advantage of having a table with 3 routers? You still have to change the bits and go through the set up.


Rolf, Jack is a cabinet maker by trade. He has the three router setup to make doors. I think he runs production on these, so he can knock out many doors quickly.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks Doc, I can see where a production job could us something like this. I didn't think in terms of production.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

rmaxa said:


> I think I understand that you can set up three stations. I guess my question is more from the standpoint of does it make that big a difference?


I only do this as a hobby - so time spent isn't really money lost for me.
So I have never even bothered to buy a second router to stay in the table.

But I totally agree with BJ --
It can _easily_ take as long to change setups as it does to do the job.
If I had more room and money -Or -- if I did major projects more often -- I would *love* to have a setup like that.


----------

